# Heat up phase?



## warchief_ryan (Aug 16, 2005)

whats it doing when it starts the heat up phase? is it heating up the card?


----------



## warchief_ryan (Aug 16, 2005)

Sry dumb question I didnt see the Documentation for ATITool at the top, you can delete this if you want.


----------

